
Fitbit’s Charge 3 adds a better screen, swim tracking, smartwatch-style features - Heliosmaster
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/8/20/17725558/fitbit-charge-3-fitness-tracker-swim-running-waterproof-smartwatch-notifications-update
======
gnicholas
Does anyone know if this includes any features/tech brought over from Pebble?
I'm still getting by with my Time Steel 2, but I know it's only a matter of
time before it gives out.

I'm hoping that either the Apple Watch will have a better battery life by
then, or the Fitbit line will be more reliable/fully-featured by then. My
biggest concern is reliability, since I've heard/seen lots of reliability
issues with their other trackers.

